
There and Back Again: The Soul of a Commuter (2007) - jseliger
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2007/04/16/there-and-back-again
======
jseliger
This article is a useful companion to the discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9922700](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9922700)

